# State Police Searching For Missing Explosives



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*State Police Searching For Missing Explosives*

_(CBS4)_ _BOSTON_ State Police are investigating the disappearance of some plastic explosives used during a training exercise.

An 8-ounce Semtex explosive training aid was being used by the State Police on Wednesday night in a secure parking area on Massport property in East Boston.

The explosives were attached to the rear bumper of a vehicle as part of a K-9 detection training. The car was accidentally moved out of the secure area before the conclusion of the exercise.

When the car was located a short time later, the explosives were missing.

Wikipedia lists Semtex as a general-purpose plastic explosive used in commercial blasting, demolition and in certain military applications.

We're told the Semtex is stable and poses no danger without a detonator.

State Police are unsure if the explosive was stolen or fell off the vehicle.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Since when is Wikipedia a valid reference source?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's an interesting comment. People act like Wikipedia actually means something....granted the peer review has gotten better but there's tons of erronous stuff in there.


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

Plastic explosive SEMTEX® was developed in the late 1950s, large scale production was launched in the 1960s. The name is a combination of *SEMT*ín and *EX*plosive. Originally SEMTEX was designed primarily for the means of mine clearance, in the course of time, however, its use was extended also for commercial blasting, especially for boosting and special destruction works.

Link: http://www.explosia.cz/en/?show=semtex


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

"Special destruction works" Nice.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

What would a Trooper do with those explosives?..hmm

Secured area. Troopers only. Can't find explosives. hmm..


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think the jist is they moved the car out of the secure area and then lost them.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

> What would a Trooper do with those explosives?..hmm


I'm sure they'd just sell it to al Qaeda. Troopers can barely scratch out a living on their meager salaries. :roll:


----------

